# RO unit installation in a flat



## mlgt (26 Apr 2012)

I live on a ground floor flat. However dont have a garden.
What I wanted to ask was what suggestions can people give in regard to installing the ro unit.
The two main points are really the kitchen and bathroom.
However which would be better suited? I would literally be turning it on during the weekends to produce water. Once It is marked how long it takes to fill at 25l container I will then have it turned on a few hours whilst I am at work etc

Please give advice.


----------



## Sentral (26 Apr 2012)

Look for the water feed for your washing machine, mines under the sink. You can get Y-adapters then push fit connectors with a tap to your RO unit


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Apr 2012)

I just bought this one and fits nicely under the sink.
http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/4-St ... ystem.html
very good unit and comes with everything you need to plumb it in but worth buying 3 of these to make life easy
http://www.osmotics.co.uk/products/Inli ... D4%22.html

Will fill a 25lt container in about 2 hours but this slows the more more you make, by the time i get to my 3rd 25lt container it takes about 4-5 hours. Is dependent on individual water pressure though.

Bare in mind if you are on a water meter then it will be expensive as for every 1ltr of RO it will consume 4ltrs of tap.


----------



## ian_m (27 Apr 2012)

When my mate used RO water for his fish years ago, he kept his RO unit under the plinths of his kitchen cupboards, there is a good 100mm odd under most kitchen units.

Originally plumbed in to the water pipes above, waste going out to washing machine drain and a long pipe in the unit under the sink to fill buckets. He later modified by running the output pipe into his garage so that he could fill even larger containers with a heater in over night. 

Oh he wasn't on a water meter....generally 1 ltr of RO wastes 4 ltr of water.


----------



## deed30 (27 Apr 2012)

Mine is Plumbed in under the Bath! There is quite a bit of space under there, depending on the shape of your bath and if you can remove your bath panel. When i need to make some water up i just Move the front panel down lift my RO machine out and stand it in front of the bath. I have my two containers standing in the bath to collect the water. nothing goes down the drain as i have a use for the waste water too. But if you do forget it and they overflow you know your not going to have any nasty leaks! and when your finished turn it all off and pop it back under the bath out of the way until next time.


----------



## mlgt (28 Apr 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I think the safest option is the bath. I have thought about putting it under the bath but means I have to move the panel each time.
However the last time I moved the panel was when I bought the property last april and I had an ant infestation and they poured out of a hole. *yikes*

Anyways I broke a small piece of the panel and I have siliconed it back into place. But I will have a look tonight how easy it is to take off.


----------



## deed30 (28 Apr 2012)

I really have not experienced any problems with it being there. just make sure you have a inline shut off valve on your RO machine so it doesnt drip water when its not in use.


----------

